# complaint on hives in town need input



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

Well it finally happened I have had hives in my backyard for about a year. today the city called and said they had had a complaint on my hives. They looked in the books and said they could not find anything that would allow me to keep bees in town however they couldnt find anything that prohibited it either. my bees are in the back yard with a 6 foot privacy hedge. in the summer you wouldnt even know they are there. in the winter when the leaves drop from the hedge you can see the hives. I usually have only 1 or 2 hives in the back yard I over wintered 4 in the yard I am in a small town of 1000 people how has anyone else had a problem and how did they handle it.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Riverrat, did the town ask you to remove them? Did you ask them who complained, so you could contact them? Probably not, as so often those things are done by spineless whiners, who have nothing better to do then harrass people. However, with that said, maybe someone had good reason...


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

if they don't have any rules against you, you're in the clear for now
I'd start sending the current news articles about CCD to whoever makes such rules in your town
here's a good one

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/03/02/o...73502800&en=33ba4a574f52fcc0&ei=5070&emc=eta1

Dave


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

If you do nothing, pretty soon there WILL be a law prohibiting beekeeping in your town. Get involved and take an active role in seeing to it that sound, practical, and realistic regulations are adopted. Educate folks about the joys and benefits of beekeeping, starting with your neighbors. This is a public relations problem. Take the bull by the horns and steer it in the right direction.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I think a little education and a little bottle of honey will go a long way. You might go to each neihbor and educate them about the importance of bees and give them a little honey or maybe some honeu cookies. I am having the same issue where I live. Cant see them in the sumer but come fall and winter when the leaves fall.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

"A complaint" does not reveal much, and does not
reveal what, if anything you might do about it.

I'd be forthright, and ask them for specifics, and 
sit down and take a proactive approach, making it
clear that a mere expression of "fear" does not 
imply that there is any problem that needs addressing
other than education.

There are several model beekeeping ordinances that
you can present to them, all putting reasonable limits
on the hobby in urban and suburban settings.
Ohio's is likely the best, contact the Ohio State Beekeepers
for a copy.


----------



## Albert (Nov 12, 2006)

Boy, you fellows are a lot more diplomatic than I am!

But the advice is sound.

I just don't have the patience for people that lack the intestinal fortitude to confront another face to face with their issues. Must be cause I'm getting old...

Thanks,
Albert


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

they wouldnt tell me who complained but I have an idea who it was. If I am correct it is a neighbor that stopped me in the street 3 months before I got my first hive wanting to know if I was getting bees. He made it clear there wasnt going to be any hives in the neighborhood so I dont suspect that I have a large enough jar of honey to persuade him to change his mind. I will know soon if it was him everytime he turns someone in for something which is often he usually shows up in a day or 2 asking if you got turned in. I know most of the council members in town I am planing on talking with them to try and stop them from banning bees. I look for them to try since it was the city clerk that called. Some people just are not happy unless the can make the world around them miserable


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

We live in the most progressively backwards state in the Union.

In Wichita we can have up to four hives from October until April, then they have to be moved out.

Last year I removed two hives from a beehaver's back yard. Seems his new neighbor did not like them in their swimming pool. Go figure, they were only about ten feet away. Anyway, this haver's bees died years ago and a swarm had taken over the old equipment, he called me to take them because the city gave him two weeks to get them moved or he would be cited a fine.

Sunday morning I awoke to the sight of swarming bees around my water station,  I also had pollen out and the 45 degree temperature and full sun had the girls out and gathering early.

I went out to check the water level and my neighbor waved me over to his house. He had as many bees bouncing off his house as I had on mine. I went over and he was looking under the cover of his hot tub jacuzzi. He kept going on about all the bees and how they were getting under the cover and filling his filter.  It took me a while to realize that his concern was about the safety of the bees, not the fact that he had gobbs of dead bugs in his tub. 

We also discussed the neighbor across the street and the fact that he filled in his little water pond because of all the bees. No wonder he won't wave back at me. 

Now if my second house over neighbor with their covered swimming pool,,,,,

This is a dangerous time for the bees and neighbors. They are waking up and getting out on these first nice days of the year and looking for whatever they can find, water is on the top of the list right next to pollen. No matter how much you put out for them in your yard they will still go to the neighbors looking for more.


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

I assume that with 1000 people inyour town it is a very small town(less than a mile wide), let them know that if you were to take the bees just outside of town that the bees fly 2-3 miles easily and that the bees would still be all over town. Also that if you put them on land just outside of town that you may be interested in growing your operation to thirty or more hives which could result in more honeybees being in town than there are now. With your bees just outside of town on Ag land what can they do? Of course I would take the other suggestions first, but make it clear that the bees are not going away even if you have to move them.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

BB, Never been to Pennsylvania have ya?

We had a situation in Pa. that had the beekeeper invite the township board members over for a quick educational trip to the backyard of the beekeeper in question. It was very effective. Any board member should take it upon themselves to get off their butt and go see what the complaint is all about. The perception of bees is far different from the reality. Everyone has perceptions, few have a grasp on reality. Educating the board would be the greatest advantage you could achieve.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Inlist the help of your county extension agent in support of bees. They usually understand and carry the weight of an authority even if they aren't.


----------



## russbee (Mar 6, 2007)

*Some People You Can Never Please!!!*



riverrat said:


> they wouldnt tell me who complained but I have an idea who it was. If I am correct it is a neighbor that stopped me in the street 3 months before I got my first hive wanting to know if I was getting bees. He made it clear there wasnt going to be any hives in the neighborhood so I dont suspect that I have a large enough jar of honey to persuade him to change his mind. I will know soon if it was him everytime he turns someone in for something which is often he usually shows up in a day or 2 asking if you got turned in. I know most of the council members in town I am planing on talking with them to try and stop them from banning bees. I look for them to try since it was the city clerk that called. Some people just are not happy unless the can make the world around them miserable


Where I had a few hives located in the city I had 1 out of the entire neighborhood that did nothing but complain. The bee's were located away there property. They called the city, which surprisingly got them nowhere.
Everyone else enjoyed having them and so did there gardens. But you can never please everyone.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>BB, Never been to Pennsylvania have ya?

Been to Coopers Lake (far western end) three times for the Pensic War. But that was in Medieval times.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

OH!, You were thinking that Pa. is Progressively Backwards too?

The people in Ks have a stigma about the rest of the worlds perception of our state. We just know that we appear to be backward hick farmers living in shanties, Soddy's, or tee pees. I do know one fella that lives with his barnyard animals in the house, but that is another story. Believe me, he is the exception, not the rule.

So our perception of wandering buffalo's, wild ******, and gunfights is really not true. Well, maybe in the ghetto where the wild savages are shooting at each other, but that happens in all major cities even where you live.

A case in point. The people of Wichita voted down a proposal to let a developer build a major theme park because it was going to be a "Wizard of Oz" park. They cited that we did not want to be known by that perception. Get real,,,,

We were one of the last to get Concealed Carry for handguns. What does that tell you? Ne just got it. Mo and Co are still fighting it out. So, like beekeeping, all things are regional.

When entering Kansas, set your watch back twenty years.


----------



## JD (Aug 18, 2006)

My first thought is to tell them a good story about an object they can make disappeared and then a nice walk they can take

But it is against the law to be tried for something without being able to face your accuser. If the person does not testify in person or file a formal complaint and sign their name and make it an open document then please see my first thoughts above


----------



## kensfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Are there any bees flying to even complain about?


----------



## Devbee (Feb 23, 2007)

I am about to get my first hive, and I looked up the Austin, Texas city code for beekeeping in the city so that I would be doing things the legal way. You can read the Austin code here: http://www.amlegal.com/austin_nxt/gateway.dll/Texas/austin/title3animalregulation/chapter3-6beekeeping?f=templates$fn=document-frame.htm$3.0#JD_Chapter3-6

Perhaps you could show this to the city people in your town as an example of an existing city's code that they should consider adopting.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*my bees are animals*

the bees are flying and bringing in pollen. I got a copy of the ordinance that they say my bees fall under they are placing my hives under the viscious animal code for the city defined by 1 any animal with a known propensity or disposition to attack unprovoked to cause injury or to other wise endager the safety of human beings or doestic animals or 2 any animal which attacks a human being or domestic animal without provocation. I didnt know that bees and insects fall under the definition of animals. The code was written for pitbulls and other viscious pets people may have. Itlooks like they are stretching it. to accomidate one whiner. All my other neighbors enjoy the bees an watching me work the hives from a distance. what a shame if this should end.


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

*Thats disturbing*

Please keep us posted what happened. It's unbelievable that people consider honeybees to be vicious and that they attack unprovoked when they are so predictable. It's sad..


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I went and talked with the mayor he is going to get a interpitation of the law from the city attorney. He was un aware of any complaints about the bees. However he did say that the council was approached about changing the viscous animal law so the could have a pitbull in town. They would not change he law. So t may be disgruntled wannabe dog owner. BB do you have a copy of the wichita city ordinance you listed earlier in the thread the mayor would like to look at it. They are open to writing a something on the books that would allow me to operate and also protect the people.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

You do not want them to adopt Wichita ordnance! You would have to move your bees out of town from April to October.

I just searched the city codes and can not find it! I won't rest until I know whether they dropped it or not, I doubt it. Laws are like taxes, they almost never go away.

Here is a thread that we had going in 2005. Chief had a problem with his neighbors, this is the follow up thread -> 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=188941&highlight=city+code

In the first post he has a link to the first thread. In one of these two threads there is a link to a city ordnance that is the ideal code. I would have retrieved it but my browser refused to open the link for some reason.

The two threads are worth your time to read if neighbors and ordinances are a concern to you.

EDIT -> here is the link -> http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=187531


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

*for bee keeping only, twenty dollars.*

Lo and behold!

City Code 


Section 6.12.030 Permit to keep--Fees listed--Exception.


Any person keeping in his possession and control or who is keeping or harboring or maintaining within the corporate limits of the city more than five fowl, two rabbits, two dogs, two cats, or one sheep, goat, horse, cow, ratite, or more than two domestic animals of another kind, shall secure a permit from the Department of Environmental Health and pay an annual fee to the license collector in accordance with the appropriate classification as follows: residential classifications, twenty dollars; commercial classification, fifty dollars; industrial classification, one hundred dollars; agricultural classification, fifty dollars; agricultural classification, for bee keeping only, twenty dollars. Permits shall not be required for indoor non-commercial maintenance of fish, nonpoisonous amphibians and reptiles allowed by Section 6.04.040, birds, and small rodents or fur-bearing mammals. Should any person come under the terms of more than one classification, it is herein provided that he shall pay a permit fee at the highest applicable rate; provided, that for persons engaged in the business or operation of dog shows, demonstrations, livestock shows or any other shows or exhibitions involving domestic animal maintenance on any premises or in any building or structure under the jurisdiction of the city manager or in connection with 4-H livestock shows, the permit fee may be waived subject to all other provisions of this chapter. (Ord. No. 39-250 § 3 amended by Ord. No. 46-247, adopted September 21, 2004)

I guess they made some changes in 2004


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I can't rejoice yet 

"Agricultural classification" as used in this chapter shall apply to property on which persons maintain domestic animals or bees on premises having a land area of five acres or more and where there are maintained no more than one head of cattle or two head of sheep or one head of horses or two head of goats per acre of land used for such maintenance and where part of the animal sustenance is obtained from grazing. 

Agricultural license is granted for five acres or more. Then again my backyard is the flood control project. I have hundreds of acres!


----------



## flathead (Nov 1, 2006)

*model ordinance*

http://www.lsuagcenter.com/en/envir...Louisiana+Local+and+Municipal+Governments.htm


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Last time I checked, bees aren't aggressive away from the hive and "unprovoked" attacks almost always involve the hive. I would still get the county agent or the state bee office involved in educating them.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*summons arrives this takes it all*

well its official the city attorney mailed the papers to me today it was my neighbor caty corner from me the letter states " typically the first time animal is out a warning is issued if no one is hurt the police department recieved complaints of bees habitually going onto wallace marymees property this letter is your official warning you must confine your bees to your your own property so long as your bees sting no one you will be required to remove your bees from the city or have your enclosure in place by march 20th 2007 on march 21 chief keffer will inspect the situation if he observes one of your bees departing your property he will issue you a citation for animals at large which costs $67.00 on a first offense if your bees sting anyone in the meantime you will immediatly get a citation at that time "

I will try to get this scanned so I can be read in its entirety I would like to see the police try to impound my bee in the local pound. anyhow this just show how backwards we can be


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Sounds like you should cease all swarm prevention measures for this season. MAYBE THEN YOUR NEIGHBOR WILL NEED SOMEBODY WHO KNOWS HOW TO HANDLE BEES... TO GET THEM OUT OF HIS WALL.


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

<<<on march 21 chief keffer will inspect the situation if he observes one of your bees departing your property he will issue you a citation>>>

What does that mean?


----------



## BeekeeperBill (Mar 7, 2007)

*lol*

make sure they don't leave your property. LOL That is pretty funny. Unbelievable how stupid some people are. 

Hey, I know, call the town and complain about the birds. Tell them you don't want the birds to EVER come on your property.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

"We live in the most progressively backwards state in the Union."

Our state legislature just passed a bill outlawing ****fighting. That leaves Louisiana as the sole state where one can watch birds tear each other to shreds legally. We're moving up...


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Riverrat, I feel for you. Maybe it is worth a call to an old time country lawyer that might be willing to strike up for you, for a minimal fee. New kid lawyers outta college have too high of bills to hire, since they are paying off their education. Maybe the lawyer can find and sucessfully argue a loop-hole and maybe he can get a temporary injunction to halt any harrassment against you by the town. How bad do you want honeybees at the present location is the question...


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I would inform the county attorney that there are also wild bees in the area and he must positively identify individual bees (photo line up?) that are leaving the hives and entering your neighbors yard. Innocent until proven guilty. You might also file a complaint against your neighbor for maintaining an attractive nuisance without protecting your bees from it. He must immediately incase all blooming plants in plastic until they are no longer attractive to innocent bees.


----------



## chief (Apr 19, 2005)

You need to fight this even if it doesn’t get you very far. One of your major arguments against this is that bees do not attack unprovoked. This means that neither clause 1 or 2 of the before mentioned city code apply to your bees and therefore your bees are not vicious animals and can not be treated as such. Have your bees attacked anyone? Has there even been one person with a documented bee sting from your bees? I doubt it so how can they say they are vicious animals? There is also typically some verbage in the law about the right for certain types of animals to leave your property like birds. The other argument is that bees are not animals but insects and are technically not covered by any ordinance using the word animal. Look at your city ordinance to see the definition of the word animal. I think the ordinance is required to spell out exactly what they mean by “animal.” Most definitions will not include insects. In my city bees are addressed in the section about public nuisances and they are only a public nuisance if they are not in managed colonies as spelled out in state and county law. Your city ordinances probably differ when it comes to this but you should really search the entire thing to see if they already have some clauses about the keeping of bees. The people on you city council now probably aren’t the original ones who wrote the laws and may not know where bees are addressed in the code. I am no expert but it sounds like you have some amateurs unlawfully using the law against you. Good Luck


----------



## chief (Apr 19, 2005)

Here is a letter I wrote to the landlord of a neighbor of mine that complained about my bees. It was a response to the letter my neighbor wrote to me. It may give you some good insight on how one might argue to keep bees.

Dong, 

I would like to address the letter which was written to you by your tenants to give you my perspective and opinions regarding this matter. I have outlined some of my dealings with your tenant below as well as my knowledge about the honey bees that I keep. Below I have responded to some quotes out of the letter that she has sent to you regarding my bees.


“As you know we have had series issues with our neighbor housing live bees hives. We have tried everything in our power to get him to get rid of the bees but to no avail.”

I, the keeper of the honey bees, have only had two serious conversations about the beehives with your tenants. She has talked with others of our household a few times but I don’t think she can say that she has done everything in her power to get me to get rid of the bees. This statement comes as a bit of a surprise to me because I thought the issue had been settled awhile ago when she thanked me for moving two of my hives. 

The first conversation was at her request and she informed me then of her dislike and fear of my honey bees. She claimed that my bees were all over her backyard and she wanted me to get rid of my bees. She stated that she was worried for her daughter’s safety and possible allergy to bee stings. I asked if her daughter had been checked for an allergy to bee stings and she said she had not. She then informed me she did not have a car to take her daughter to the hospital if she was stung and had an allergic reaction. I then tried to inform her that honey bees were relatively docile and that she need not worry about them being aggressive towards her daughter. She did not seem to be interested in this information. Then she changed tones a little and said she had called some authority about bees that said it was illegal to have bees on my small residential lot. I have the state, county, and city codes all of which say I am within the law. She claims her husband is deathly allergic to bees as well, that it runs in his family and he stepped on some bees that had a hive in the ground and got stung so many times that now he is deathly allergic. This is very inconsistent with what I have learned of honey bee allergies. I asked if any of her family had been stung, if the bees were bumping into them, or flying around their heads and she admitted that they were not. I gave her my Beekeeping for Dummies book so she could learn more about bees and why I keep them. She said that no matter how much she learns about bees she still doesn’t want them next to her yard. This showed to me she had a very inflexible attitude towards the situation. She also tried to get a hold of the state but we have no state bee inspector anymore. She then informed me of new private individuals that could take care of this matter. I’m not sure if that was a threat or what that means but I am unaware of any private individuals who would have any authority in this matter. I finally told her I would do all in my power to keep them out of her yard. I told her that I planned on keeping the hives and that I would make sure they had a water source in my backyard in the event that they were finding a water source in her yard that was attracting them.

The second time I talked with her she returned the book I had let her borrow about honey bees and informed me she was grateful because I had moved two of my hives to another location.


“As you also know, we have a small daughter and choose this particular house due to the security of the enclosed backyard and the playground up the street. Because of these amenities we were OK with paying the extra in rent. Yet over the past months every time we try to play outside or at the playground area we are forced to cower back in our home because there are just too many bees.”

This sounds like a gross exaggeration to me. None of the other neighbors have complained about abnormal bee populations. Two neighbors have appreciated the presence of bees to aid in the pollination of their gardens. Another neighbor has even come into my backyard and inspected the bees with me. Chances are there are other beekeepers, feral honey bee colonies, and not to mention numerous yellow jacket, wasp, bumble bees and hornets nests. My colonies would only constitute a small percentage of the total bee population in the area.


“Our daughter has been accosted by the bees so many times that she is now terrified of most flying insects and is even wary to even go out in our own backyard, so much so that now when she sees the bees she screams and cries in fright.”

It is very uncharacteristic of honey bees to “accost” anyone. This is a behavior much more characteristic of wasps, hornets, and yellow jackets. The bees I keep have been bred for centuries to be as docile as possible. I can work them with little or no protective clothing. I sit and read or eat lunch at least once a week right next to the entrance of the hives; we mow the grass around the hives, and do all sorts of activities in our back yard and are never “accosted” by the honey bees. This statement is also inconsistent to what she had told me earlier when I had asked if any of her family had been stung, if the bees were bumping into them, or flying around their heads and she said that they were not.


“Due to this and the ever-increasing number in the bee population we have not been able to use the backyard in months.” 

Honey bees forage in a three mile radius of their hive. That is approximately 18,096 acres of foraging area. It seems unlikely that they would they concentrate their resources on her yard which is very small and has no apparent food source. I have observed that they do not forage even in my yard. If there were such an attractive source of food in her back yard it would be attracting bees up to three miles away and therefore my bees could not be blamed as the only offenders. The same goes for the park. There is no reason why there should be a disproportionate amount of my bees in the park. We have a six foot fence between our yards and if the bees fly over her yard they will do so at over six feet of elevation. 


“The playground has also been taken over as one day when Alexis and I were walking a young boy was riding his bike next to us, when we got up to the playground he rode close to a large rock and up swarmed a bunch of bees. He jumped off his bike and ran away to a safe distance. I sent Alexis over to stand next to him and went to retrieve the bike, as he was too scared to even pick up his own bike.”

Honey bees do not hide under rocks in the park. This would be another very abnormal thing for honey bees to do. Some types of hornets/wasps live underground but honey bees do not. All I have to say to this statement is that it is absurd to blame the honey bees in my backyard, which are several houses away from the park, for any incident in the park. Honey bees are generally not defensive while foraging away from the hive. Most likely there are bees of many varieties and many sources in the park. This statement leads me to question her ability to distinguish honey bees form other forms of bees or insects. 


“I don’t really know how we will ever be re-compensated for the loss and anguish we have incurred due to this, but we hope that you as the homeowner can do something that maybe we couldn’t accomplish. We really love this place and do not want to leave it for many years, but if this is not taken care of, once our lease is up we will have no choice but to move on. It is illogical to pay for the amenities we can’t even use.
You are the only one we can turn to if we have any hope at all of staying here and raising our family in peace and safety.”

I personally don’t feel her family is in any real danger. I think she has blown this way out of proportion. It’s not as if she is surrounded by drug dealers and drive by shootings. If these bees were located in the hollow of a tree or an attic she would most likely have overlooked them and had no problems with them. I think her fears come from a general lack of knowledge concerning honey bees and of the impact a honey bee hive can have on a neighborhood. I would not have a problem with supplying this information to her but I believe, judging by this letter, that I am not in a position at this point to gain her trust.

If I were you I would also be careful that she does not use this as a creative way to get the rent reduced. This letter has numerous references to her unwillingness to pay the current rent and all the losses she has allegedly incurred.


----------



## chief (Apr 19, 2005)

Attached is a copy of the city, county, and state laws regarding the keeping of honey bees in our area. 
Auburn City Code

The city of auburn has no apparent regulations on the keeping of honey bees. There is only one brief reference to honey bees and I am in compliance with it as far as I can tell.

Auburn City Code, Title 8 HEALTH AND SAFETY*, Chapter 8.12 PUBLIC NUISANCES, 8.12.020 Nuisances affecting public health and safety.

8.12.020

M. Nests, colonies, hives or apiaries of bees, Africanized honey bees, yellow jacket, hornets or wasps which are not in full compliance with Chapter 15.60 RCW or Chapter 16-602 WAC, or which are not in full compliance with the city’s zoning and land use codes or with the city’s business licensing and registration codes;


King County Code

The king county code for beekeeping is stated below and I am also in compliance with it.

21A.30.020 of K.C.C. 11.04 
Sections “a” through “f” are not applicable to beekeeping and have not been included for clarity sake.g. Beekeeping is limited as follows:

(1) Beehives are limited to 50 on sites less than five acres ;

(2) The number of beehives shall not be limited on sites of five acres or greater;

(3) Colonies shall be maintained in movable-frame hives at all times;

(4) Adequate space shall be provided in each hive to prevent overcrowding and swarming;

(5) Colonies shall be requeened following any swarming or aggressive behavior;

(6) All colonies shall be registered with the County Extension agent prior to April 1st of each year, on a state registration form acceptable to the county; and

(7) Abandoned colonies, diseased bees, or bees living in trees, buildings, or any other space except in movable-frame hives shall constitute a public nuisance, and shall be abated as set forth in K.C.C. 21A.50,


Washington State Laws

My hives are registered with the state and the fees paid. Washington State laws on beekeeping can be found at the following websites:

http://www.leg.wa.gov/RCW/index.cfm?fuseaction=chapterdigest&chapter=15.60
http://www.leg.wa.gov/WAC/index.cfm?fuseaction=chapterdigest&chapter=16-602


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

There is a good article in March issue of American Bee journal check it out.


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Chief, don't leave us hanging - what was the response to your excellent letter?


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

riverat-

In my town, you have a right to request the name of the person who turned you in. Once you find out, you can educate them!


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

{In my town, you have a right to request the name of the person}

I would hope this would be true anywhere due to the freedom of information act. 

Although I think Chef is dealing with a neigbor with an unreasonable phobia and riverrats bees are hurting no one it may not be worth the risk to find out I'm wrong. It may be considerably less stressful and wiser in the long run, unless you have liability insurance and the willingness to be on the continual defense, to find a country out yard. They are not hard to come by and often yeild better than suburban lots. I have found often, in my other Job, neighbor problems have less to do with problems than with neighbors.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

go to our news and events. this almost happened in Evanston IL a sub of Chicago. It turned out it was just neigbors that did not like the young beekeepers mother. Lots of good ammo here for you to use

http://www.isba.us/


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

Joel said:


> {In my town, you have a right to request the name of the person}
> 
> I would hope this would be true anywhere due to the freedom of information act.
> 
> Although I think Chef is dealing with a neigbor with an unreasonable phobia and riverrats bees are hurting no one it may not be worth the risk to find out I'm wrong. It may be considerably less stressful and wiser in the long run, unless you have liability insurance and the willingness to be on the continual defense, to find a country out yard. They are not hard to come by and often yeild better than suburban lots. I have found often, in my other Job, neighbor problems have less to do with problems than with neighbors.


Translation please....

people su**!


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

*Elbow Room*

"neighbor problems have less to do with problems than with neighbors"

There's nothing like plenty of elbow room. Most of my neighbors know I have bees because I sell the honey, but they never see my bees unless I show them. 

I always say, God didn't intend for people to live on less than about 40 acres. More would always be better.


----------



## Billy Y. (Feb 1, 2005)

Riverratt - sorry to hear of your domestic problems. Obviously honeybees aren't a animal that will attack unprovoked - how you would prove that to the city attorney I don't know. Also, I second what Jim said about the freedom to farm act. Honey bees are usually classified as livestock so that might get you a argument against the city attorneys' "opinion". I would consult with the local extention office. Also, you might talk with Tim Tucker from Kansas Honey Producer's - he might be able to provide some help as well.


----------

